
Failure - prakash
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/09/failure.html
======
jyellin
Realize that in a confrontation between the stream and the rock, the stream
always wins-- not through strength, but rather through perseverance. The
definition of perseverance is simple because it means to try and try again.
Never give up. Life is far too short in the big picture to participate in
anything without being fully engaged. Partial engagement cannot exist because
it is associated with fear. I am sure that many of you feel as if I am
speaking directly to you with the message that I am trying to convey. It is
almost like my voice is echoing through your mind because I have addressed a
challenge that inflicts everyone. I consider fear of failure a disease, one
that can only be overcome with a dose of perseverance. It comes down to
hanging on when others let go. Do you ever find yourself giving up simply
because it is uncomfortable to continue onward? If the stream decided not to
persevere when it approached the rock, then the river would never reach its
end destination. This holds true in life as well because when we are faced
with adversity, and it stops us in our tracks to the point where we are
paralyzed with fear, we will not reach our end destination.

~~~
sp332
"Realize that in a confrontation between the stream and the rock, the stream
always wins-- not through strength, but rather through perseverance."

Are you suggesting that the rock did not persevere?

~~~
jyellin
I believe that the rock plays a symbolic role in the lives of entrepreneurs
because these are the barriers that are erected on our journey, which are
indeed stagnant, and potentially throw us off course or stop our momentum all
together. Entrepreneurs who possess the WILL and DETERMINATION to see their
idea to fruition will use the power of perseverance, just like the water, to
surpass the rock, and have a profound impact in the world. With regards to
your question, I do not think that the rock persevered because this is not its
role....what do you think?

------
known
"Experience is the name everyone gives to their mistakes." --Oscar Wilde

------
dbul
Learning lessons from mistakes I can understand.

Failure? What's that?

~~~
loup-vaillant
The suggestion that you made a mistake. It may take a failure to see the
mistake.

